# Official NBA Hurricane Relief Game: Sunday, September 11 5:00 PM CST



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.toyotacentertix.com/events/event_315.php

There will be a tape delay for the TNT broadcast, which will start at 10 pm. Another great gesture by the city of Houston, I probably won't be able to make it but will definitely watch the game on TV. 



> NBA players scheduled to participate include:
> 
> *LeBron James*, Cleveland Cavaliers
> *Steve Francis*, Orlando Magic
> ...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Whoa, that's awesome. I'm going to try and go.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

this roster is fearsome! :eek8:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

how are they going to divide up the teams im curious. Choose team captains and pretend you are on the play ground.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

It's almost like a mini All-Star game. Almost. 


Way to go Houston!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Dahntay is a hottie


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

its kinda weird having a game like this....in Houston at the Toyota Center and not having Houston's franchise players there


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tone wone said:


> its kinda weird having a game like this....in Houston at the Toyota Center and not having Houston's franchise players there


Think T-Mac's still on his Adidas promotional tour and Yao's with the national team, otherwise I'm sure both would jump on for this.

Cassell and KG re-unite for one last time!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pretty entertaining, mainly due to McGrady. People had seats behind the bench for $25, so you actually saw alot of the hardcore young fans making noise on TV.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Think T-Mac's still on his Adidas promotional tour and Yao's with the national team, otherwise I'm sure both would jump on for this.
> 
> Cassell and KG re-unite for one last time!


 well, McGrady did play...

the game was overall entertaining....I only got to see the 2nd half.

The teams were divided up kinda weird....you had Garnett, Kobe, McGrady, Derek Anderson, Mike James, J.R. Smith, Dohntay Jones, J.O., Artest, Mobley, Reshard Lewis, Stackhouse and Boozer on the West and...........Lebron, Wade, Melo, Francis, Marbury, Billups, Tyronne Lue, Damon Jones, Arenas, Amare, Joe Johnson, Cassell on the East...i believe thats all the players

a couple of players like Iverson and Keyon Martin were there but didn't play. The highlights (that I saw) the alley-oop from Kobe to McGrady...McGrady did the lob off the backboard reverse dunkand Arenas and McGrady going back and forth at the end of the game trading 40 footers..

all this really just got me excited for the upcoming season....esp. seeing Derek Anderson in a rocket uniform....i didnt know he had braids


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sounded like lots of fun, wish I could've seen it.... 

Glad T-Mac made it, wouldn't have been the same without him I'm sure. He has become such a model citizen since joining the Rockets, I can almost feel that he'll have a MVP-calibre year ahead.

Marbury and Francis on the same team. Guess no one else touched the ball then for the East (I kid, I kid!)


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Missed most of the game but the very end. You have to feel pride for these guys to take time out of their schedules to get involved. My hat is off to all of them - way to stand up help these poeple out and brighten their day just a little.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Even though it didnt matter who won,I was rooting for the West.


http://www.wnba.com/media/comets/jvgchancellor.jpg


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

McGrady barely played.. but when he did it was so awesome. i missed seeing him play... only one more month till preseason!!


----------



## Omer (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, it was hot.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Tmac looked to be in very good shape and was pretty on point already at this point in the summer. Maybe Tmac can finally have a season without one of his traditional slow starts.


----------

